# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Masonët Në (ballkan) Ish-jugosllavi

## Andi Ballshi

*MASONËT NË (BALLKAN) ISH-JUGOSLLAVI*














Sipas Xhasper Ridlit, historia e masonëve në Ballkan është vështirë të interpretohet, meqë është  shumë e maskuar dhe e përcjellë me akuza më fantastike. Idetë liberale kanë pasur ndikime të madh te masonët, në Kroaci, në Slloveni, në Bosnjë e Hercegovinnë, në Serbi, në Mal të Zi dhe në Maqedoni, ashtu si dhe në vendet të tjera... Asapak nuk befason fakti që në Jugosllavi, më tepër se çdokund tjetër, propoganduesitë reaksionarë masonët i kanë akuzuar për krime më të llahtarshme dhe si përgjegjës për gjithë të këqijat që kanë përjetuar popujt e Ishullit Ballkanik, gjatë shekulli të tmerrshëm XX.

Sulmi ndaj masonëve ka qenë veçanërisht i shprehur në Kroaci, ku Kisha rimokatolike ka ndjekur revolucionarët, kritikët liberal dhe ateistë, në atë masë që askund nuk ka qenë përveç në Spanjë. Shtypi vazhdimisht ka sulmaur masonët, shembulli i fundit është nga e kaluara e afërt, maj 1999* 
Edhe para Luftës së Parë Botërore masonët janë akuzuar si agjentë të Lozhës së Madhe angleze dhe të shërbimit të fshehtë britanik, të cilët veprojnë për të krijuar haos në Ballkan, në mënyrë që qeveria britanike të shfrytëzonte këto fshehtësi. Ka qenë e njohur se Eduardi VII ishte Mjeshtër i Lozhës së Madhe. Është  konsideruar si njeri kryesor për lidhjen e qeverisë britanike me masonë. Autorët kroatë, si dhe gjermanët Ludendorf dhe Kustos, kanë akuzuar masonët për organizimin e vrasjes së princit trashëgimtar Ferdinadit në Sarajevë më (18 qershor) 1914, me qëllim që të shpërthejë lufta e Parë Botërore, dhe me aleatët e tyre të shkatërrojnë Gjermaninë. 

Ridli, shkruan se sikur masonët britanikë dhe Eduardi VII, të mos e rrëzonin Dinastinë e obrenoviqëve, Serbia, në Luftën e Parë Botërorë, do të luftonte si aleate e Austrisë, si të gjithë ballkanasit. Aleatët fituesë nuk do ta shpërblenin Serbinë më 1918, me krijimin e shtetit të ri  Jugosllavinë, ku mbisundonin serbët. Serbia nuk do të kishte forca të mbrohej nga presioni gjerman më 1941 dhe nuk do të hynte në luftë në anën e Britanisë. Aleatët fitimtarë të 1945, në Jaltë, nuk do ta impononin një Jugosllavi komuniste... Serbia u bë aleate e Rusisë, ndërsa Bullgaria kaloi në anën e Austrisë dhe të Gjermanisë. Princin trashëgimtar, Ferdinandin, në Sarajevë nuk e vranë masonët por anëtarët e grupeve të fshehta nacionaliste serbe. Është pak e besueshme se ata kanë patur një plan më të gjërë për provokimin e një lufte me karakter evropian. Është e mundur se ata kanë vepruar nga urrejtja ndaj Austrisë, e cila 6 vjet më parë me forcë aneksoi Bosnën e Hercegovinën.

Aleatët fitimtarë, krijuan shtetin e ri  Jugosllavinë. (Sipas Çerçilit ky ishte njëri nga gabimet më mëdha të Evropës, shënim i përkthyesit në gj. shqipe). Mbreti serb, tashti ishte mbret i Jugosllavisë..., Serbët kishin sunduar kroatët, sllovenët, boshnjakët, malazezët dhe maqedonasit, andaj këta ishin shumë të zemëruar. Meqë Jugosllavia ishte anëtare e koalicionit të cilin aleatët e kishin formuar kundër Rusisë bolshevike, komunistët, ashtu si edhe nacionalistët kroatë  ustashët iu kundërvunë qeverisë jugosllave andaj edhe u ndaluan... Qeveria ustashe e Pavleviqit, me përkrahjen e Kishës kroate katolike, vrau armiqtë e fesë katolike  serbët ortodokës, hebrenjtë dhe komunistët. Ustashët kishin filluar ti vrisnin hebrenjtë tre muaj para Hitlerit... Serbët sot thonë se gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, ustashët kanë vrarë 750.000 serbë, ndërsa kroatët pohojnë se janë vrarë më pak se 70.000. Histarianët asnjanës thonë se janë vrarë diku rreth 330.000. 

Ustashët, me përcjelljen dhe bekimin e klerit katolik, në kampin e përqëndrimit në Jasenovac, por edhe nëpër fshatra, kanë likuiduar një numër të madh, dhe kanë vrarë të gjithë serbët ortodokës të cilët refuzonin të pranonin fenë katolike... Nëse fëmijët kryqëzoheshin sipas ritit katolik, nga e majta në të djathtë, ua kursenin jetën, por, nësë kryqëzimi bëhej nga e djathta në të majtë, sipas traditës së kishës serbe ortodokëse, atëherë i vritin... Ustashët i ndoqën edhe masonët, por, ashtu si edhe nacistët në Gjermani, ndaj tyre ishin shumë më tolerantë se ndaj hebrenjve dhe komunistëve. Propoganda e qeverisë pandërpreje akuzonte masonët, ndërsa gazetat publikonin edhe emrat e tyre, duke shprehur një urrejtje të hapët ndaj tyre, ashtu siç kishte vepruar edhe Shërbimi i Fajoit për shoqatat e fshehta në Francë... Megjithatë, në Kroaci, nuk janë likuiduar masonët ashtu si hebrenjtë dhe romët... 

Në Serbi po ashtu është zhvilluar një fushatë kundër masonëve, pas vendosjes së qeverisë marionetë progjermane të gjenral Nediqit dhe Dimitrie Lotiqit, nga ana e qeverisë të okupatorit gjerman. Lotiqi dhe gjermanët, më 1941, organizuan një ekspozitë antimasone në Beograd, duke i paraqitur masonët si një lëvizje revolucionare që kishte lidhje me komunizmin... Pas luftës, kroati Josip Broz Tito vendosi pushtetin komunist  në Jugosllavi... Titoja, që nga 1920-ta, kur iu bashkangjit Partisë Komuniste të Jugosllavisë, me besnikëri ndoqi rrugën e caktuar nga Stalini dhe Internacianalja Komuniste në Moskë... Më vonë u rebelua kundër mbisundimit sovjetik... Partia Komunsite e Jugosllavisë u përjashtua nga Informbyroja më 1948. Shumica e komunistëve ishin kundër Stalinit, dhe e mbështetën Titon, pati edhe në anën e Stalinit. Policia e fshehtë e Titos, e kontrolluar nga ministri i punëve të brendshme, Aleksandër Rankoviq, i përcillte idhtarët e Informbyrosë. 

Shumë janë burgosur dhe janë mbajtur nën kushte shumë të veshitira nëpër llogore, si në Goli-otok të Adriatikut... Njëri nga baskëpunëtorët më të ngushtë ishte veterani komunist Mosha Pijade, hebrenj, nga shtresa e mesme e Beogradit. Ai ishte teoricienti udhëheqës marksist në Partinë Komuniste Jugosllave, për të cilën punoi me besnikëri 30 vjet. Mosha i dha përkrahje të madhe Titos kundër Stalinit. Megjithatë, më 1948, policia e fshehtë e kishte marrë në pyetje, ashtu si të gjithë anëtarët e Partisë, që të vërtetonte se nuk kishte lidhje me Informbyronë. Gjatë marrjes në pyetje ishte zbuluar se Mosha Pijade kishte qenë mason!....




A ishte Titoja mason?


 Ridli shkruan se si pushtetar i Jugosllavisë Titoja ka udhëhequr një politikë të ekuilibruar ndërmjet popujve, ashtu si ndërmjet komunistëve të dorës së fortë dhe atyre liberalë. Në vitet e 50-ta  burgosi liberalin Milovan Gjilas. Më 1966 e largoi shefin e policisë së fshehtë, Aleksandër Rankoviq, si pasues të vijës së fortë. Diktatura e ashpër në Jugasllavi u zbut paksa nga viti 1966-1971, gjer në paraqitjen e Lëvzjes për pavarësinë e Kroacisë, kur përsëri, me urdhërin e Titos u vendos regjimi represiv.

Disa individë, në ish Jugosllavi, edhe sot besojnë se Titoja ishte mason. Për një mendim të tillë ekzistojnë dy arsye: Arsyeja i parë është, mbishkrimi mbi varrin e tij vetëm: Josip Broz Tito, 1892  1980, pa asnjë fjalë, asnjë shenjë tjetër zbukuruese, ashtu si është traditë edhe te masonët. Ka mendime se Titoja ishte fymëzuar nga varri i Franklin D. Ruzveltit, në SHBA, në të cilin ishte një mbishkrim modest: Frenklin Delano Ruzvelt, 1882  1945. Ruzvelti kishte qenë mason, andaj edhe ky me siguri do të ishte shkaku... Arsyeja tjetër ishte largimi i Rankoviqit dhe ata të vijës së fortë më 1966. Vendimi i largimit të tyre me siguri është marrë për shkaqe politike, meqë Tito besonte se atëhere ishte e mundur dhe e dëshirueshme ta zbusë diktaturën. Meqenëse Rankoviqi dhe ndihmësit e tij ishin serbë, ata kishin bindjen  sot edhe më shumë është përforcuar kjo bindje  se Titoja si kroat i kishte larguar pse nuk i donte serbët. 

Ata, po ashtu besojnë se masonët qëndrojnë prapa vendimit për rrëzimin e  Rankoviqit me shokë, thekson Ridli. Zhvadin Simiqi, vazhdon Ridli, një aleat i Rankoviqit, dhe një personalitet i lartë në policinë e fshehtë serbe, ka pohura se Titoja ishte mason i fshehtë. Sipas disa shkrimeve të fundit, Titoja tashti na del agjent i shumëfishtë, mason i madh, që herë na paraqesin të ketë qenë anëtar i lozhës në Zagreb, e herë në Beograd e Moskë, por kohëve të fundit botohen libra ku ai paraqitet si anëtar i lozhave Angleze, Franceze, Spanjolle dhe Polake...  Pas shpalljes së pavarësisë së Sllovenisë dhe të Kroacisë më 1991, Bosnës dhe Hercegovinës më 1992, agresionit të ushtrisë serbe në Kroaci dhe në Bosne dhe krimeve të serbëve në Vukovar e Sarajevë, në Kroaci janë publikuar fakte të reja të cilat masonët akuzohen për krime. 

Flitet se të gjitha fatkeqësitë në Jugosllavi i kanë planifikuar masonët si De Mikelisi, anëtar i Lozhës masone P2 të Orientit të Madh italian... Lorens S. Igël Bergeri etj. Kur filluan luftimet në Kroaci dhe Bosne, Kombet e bashkuara dërguan vëzhguesë në Jugosllavi, të cilët duhej të raportonin se çpo ndodhë atje. Një kohë të gjatë nuk ndërmorën asgjë kundër serbëve, andaj kroatët dhe boshnjakët i akuzuan si proserbë. Më vonë propozuan që Serbisë ti veheshin sanksionet ekonomike. Flitet se e gjithë kjo ishte një komplot mason. Me mosndërmarrjen asgjë me kohë, që në fazën e parë, e më vonë me sanksionet ekonomike, masonët siguruan vazhdimin e luftës dhe shkatrrimin e ekonomisë së Serbisë, dhe në këtë mënyrë ata krijuan haos të cilin mund ta shfrytëzonin për qëllime të veta...

Sipas përkthyesëve  të librit të Xhasper Ridlit, në gj. serbe, komentet lidhur me pikëpamjet e autorit (Xhasper Ridlit, a.n) mbi zhvillimet politike në Jugosllavi do të ishin të tepërta dhe kërkojnë shumë intervenime... Lozhat e para, sipas tyre, janë themeluar në Slloveni dhe Kroaci në sh. XVIII. Deri në fund të sh. 19 masonët u zgjëruan në territorin e Serbisë dhe të Bosnes. Në vitin 1912 është themeluar Lozha e Madhe në Serbi. Shtat vjet më vonë, në Zagreb është themeluar Lozha e Madhe e serbëve, kroatëve dhe sllovenëve, në të cilën kanë hyrë të gjitha lozhat që kanë vepruar në territorin e kralevinës. Kjo Lozhë e Madhe, në vitin 1929 u emërua: Lozha e Madhe Jugoallavia. Më 1931 lozha jugosllave me Lozhën e Madhe angleze pranuan që ta njohin njëra-tjetrën. 

Përfaqësuesi i parë i Lozhës angleze ishte Mjeshtri i madh Xhorxh Vajfert. Më 1940 Lozha Jugosllavia mori vendim që të pushojë çdo veprimtari e saj... Është dashur të kalojnë plot 50 vjet që në territorin e Jugosllavisë të ripërtrihet masoneria, pikërisht më 23 qershor 1990. Shkatërrimi i vedit ndikoi në themelimin e lozhave të reja nëpër republikat e ndara, në Kroaci më 1995, në Slloveni mkë 1999. Në Serbi dhe Mal të ZI sot veprojnë disa lozha të mëdha. Që të gjitha rrënjët i kanë te Lozha e Madhe Jugosllavia, andaj Lozha e Madhe e bashkuar Angleze ka njohur vetëm Lozhën e Madhe të rregullt Jugosllavia...

----------


## Humanisti

Andi pershendetje,
Te pergezoj per temen e hapur, e lexova te teren dhe ishte mjaft impresionuese, une kohen e fundit i kam degjuar disa zera per Titon se ka qene mason, mirepo nuk gjeja fakte ndoshta pak prej mos hulumtimit te metejm. 
Por keto te dhena koincidojn edhe me shkaterrimin e Perandoris Osmane e cila pikerisht i kishte territoret e ish Jugosllavise, si u qliruan ato dhe nga kush??? Si u zhvillua ajo ndergjegje e cila ne fillim ishte me kulture osmane. Kete smund ta mohoje kush!

Vetem nje gje me interesoi, ky shkrim flet per te gjitha ish shtetet e Jugosllavise kurse vetem Kosova nuk po permendet!?

Ke ndonje informacion lidhur me Kosoven se a eshte vershuar nga Masonet, a kan pasur qasje patriotet tane me ata gjat shek. XX apo edhe gjat luftes se fundit te Ushtrise Qlirimtare te Kosoves ne nje ane, diplomacise pacifiste dhe Bombardimeve te NATO-s ???

Mirembetshi

----------


## loni-loni

Patriot dhe MASON nuk ban ,ai asht i CLIRUM prej principit nacional, masoni asht internacional dhe noslalgjik i babilonise,  por masonet hiqen si atdhetare te medhenj dhe ne realitet ponojne kundra kombeve ose ma mire per shkrirjen e kombeve, pervec atij hebre

     Lozha ma e vjeter ne gjithe ballkanin ka kone ajo e Korfuzit

----------


## Andi Ballshi

Ioni-Ioni, shkruan "Patriot dhe MASON nuk ban"...masonet hiqen si atdhetare te medhenj... E ke sheum gabim, ne baze te shume shkrimeve qe kam hasur, ata, pra masionet' e konsiderojne gjithe boten atdhe te tyre, dhe tere luften qe bejne e bejne per te miren e njerezimt, e jo per hebraizem, ashtu siç e akuzojne te tjeret, qe, edhe per Islamin, edhe per Krishterimin jane armiqte me te medhenje, madje edhe per mbare njerezimin. Do ta shihesh se aq shume eshte shkruar per masonerine skajshmerisht se per te gjitha çeshtjet tjera te njerezim &  Lozha ma e vjeter ne gjithe ballkanin ka kone ajo e Korfuzit" Kisha pasur deshire t'na tregosh se ku e ke marre kete infomacion qe qenke kaq i sigurte?  Ioni-Ioni, lexo! Kerko dije se do te gjesh... Andi/

----------


## Andi Ballshi

[QUOTE=Humanisti;2410413] Andi pershendetje,
Te pergezoj per temen e hapur, e lexova te teren dhe ishte mjaft impresionuese, une kohen e fundit i kam degjuar disa zera per Titon se ka qene mason, mirepo nuk gjeja fakte ndoshta pak prej mos hulumtimit te metejm. 
Por keto te dhena koincidojn edhe me shkaterrimin e Perandoris Osmane e cila pikerisht i kishte territoret e ish Jugosllavise, si u qliruan ato dhe nga kush??? Si u zhvillua ajo ndergjegje e cila ne fillim ishte me kulture osmane. Kete smund ta mohoje kush!
Humanist: Per Titon, se a ka qene mason apo jo ka mendime te kunderta. Asnjera sa i kam pare une nuk jane bindese. Sa i perket Kosoves, dhe kosovarev (une ketu mendoj per te gjithe shqiptaret qe jetojne ne trojet e tyre shtergjyshore, por te ndare, ne ishjugosllavi) nuk kam pasur rastin te lexoj edhe pse jam perpjekur shume t'i gjej! Ka mendime se dhe ne Kosove, ashtu si ne gjithe Ballkanin veprojne Loxhat  mason. Ne Shqiperi, ndoshta keni lexuar, tash se voni eshte themeluar nje dege e Loxhes se Madhe Franceze. Edhe NATO-n, sipas disa, sidomos serbeve dhe miqve te tyre, e drejtojne masonet!
Sa i perket Perandorise osmane, jo vetem per te por per te gjitha shkateriimet e perandorvive, pert te gjitha lufterat, e revolucionet akuzohen masonet, gje qe sipas shume shkrimeve, del se ketu ka shume te "verteta". (une z. Humanist, te kuptohemi nuk jam historian) 
Me vjen tejet mire qe me ke pershendetur ne kete menyre, (Je i pari), gje qe edhe une przemersisht JU pershendes njeherit edhe ju faleminderi. Andi

----------


## Darius

> Patriot dhe MASON nuk ban ,ai asht i CLIRUM prej principit nacional, masoni asht internacional dhe noslalgjik i babilonise,  por masonet hiqen si atdhetare te medhenj dhe ne realitet ponojne kundra kombeve ose ma mire per shkrirjen e kombeve, pervec atij hebre
> 
>      Lozha ma e vjeter ne gjithe ballkanin ka kone ajo e Korfuzit


Tema nuk eshte hapur per te treguar se cfare jane masonet, cfare perfaqesojne dhe kush jane synimet e tyre. Per kete ka teme te zgjeruar ne forum. Ketu eshte nenforumi i historise dhe hapesi i temes po trajton nje fakt qe ka patur ose jo masone ne Ballkan (me sakte ish-Jugosllavi). Ju lutem qendrojini temes.

----------


## Andi Ballshi

PO Darius, kjo qe thoni ju eshte e vertet. Nuk dua te zgjatemi. Ka kohe (ndoshta vite) qe ju kam percjell. Keni dhen ndihmese tejet te madhe lidhur me ekzistimin e Masonerise, fillet, simbolet, tani nuk jam ne gjendje t'i permend te gjitha, madje, madje edhe te falenderohem se me kane ndihmuar shume. Une kam hap edhe nje teme, me siguri e ke pare dhe aty mundohem te sjell shkrime-mendime te ndryshme liudhur me zanafillen e Masonerise, rolin e tyre ne te gjithah poret e jetes. (mendoj si ne lfte ashtu ne paqe) Mason, si e dini z. Darius kane qene fytyrat me te njohura te njerezimit, kjo edhe me ka shty qe te merrem me kete tem, edhe pse asperafersisht nuk eshte lemi e profesionet, apo profesioneve te mija). Besoj se pajtohesh me kete. Pra kjo teme, ashtu siq keni konstatuar, plotesisht me te drejt:
...nuk eshte hapur per te treguar se cfare jane masonet, cfare perfaqesojne dhe kush jane synimet e tyre... Kam nderin te te pershendes! Kam qen shume, tejet shume i interesuar te te njoh personalisht. Andi

----------


## Andi Ballshi

Masonët Në (ballkan) Ish-jugosllavi 

_Përgjegje (e vonuar) për Humanisti-n, postuar më 15-09-2009, 16:51_ 

Humanist, të kërkoj, shumë falje që nuk t’jam përgjigjur me kohë. Shumë vonë e kam vërejtur komentin tënd. Do të mundohem pak a shumë të përgjegjem në pyetjet e shtruara.
Materiali i postuar ësht përkthyer-përpunuar në vitete e 90-ta-2006.
Në gjuhën shqip nuk kam pasur, ose fare pak, shkrime për masonët dhe masonerinë, (muratorët e lire) , andaj kam shfrytëzuar edhe nga interneti autorin turk me pseudonim: Harun Jahja (Yahya): “Frankmasoneria globale”; librin e autorit Nikola M. Nikolov: Komploti botëror, Tetovë, 2003, disa artikuj në gazeta dhe librin me titull: KOSNPIRACIONI DHE SHOQATAT SEKRETE, Mitrovicë, 2006, të autorit SAAD GASHI.
Në një postim, në internet, nën titullin: Ç’është Masoneria, (shih te Wikipedia shqip & ExplorerUnivers) kam shkruar se për këtë Organizatë janë dhënë dhe shkruar mendime ekstreme e kontradiktore, më shumë se për çdo çeshteje ideologjike, fetare e politike të tjera. Është thënë dhe shkruar se Ata, (Masonët – Muratorët e lirë), janë shkakëtar për çdo të mirë dhe për çdo të keqe që i ka ndodhur njerëzimit, që nga Adami e deri në ditet e sotme. 
Lidhur me pyetjen tuaj do të ndalem vetëm në librin e cekur të z. Saad, ku për anët negative të tyre, ndër të tjera thuhet:
Dikush mendon se (Masonët, A.B.) janë shoqatë gjentëllmene, bamirëse etj... (e Ata, pra A.B.) Masoneria i gjason një piromani, i cili e ndez zjarrin në katin e parë dhe pret që zjarri të përfshijë tërë ndërtesën, pastaj thrret zjarrëfiksit, ofron “ndihmën” duke lidhur gypin në rezevaurin e benzinit... fq.50.
Sa I përket Kosoves dhe shqiptarëve të Kosovës, autori thekson se një degë (grup) e masonerisë (Rotari ) është themeluar më 2005, me qendër në Pejë, e kryetar Dr. Neshad Asllani… ndërsa për Veton Suroin, shkruan se është anëtar I nje grupi tjetër, i cili, dezinformon opinioni për disa çështje që kanë të bëjnë me fatin e njerëzimit...
Po, ashtu, sipas këtij autori “fajtor” për pavarërsinë e SHBA-ve,si dhe shumë shteteve të tjera, qenkan masonët, të cilët edhe përgatiten pavaresinë edhe të Shqipërisë, edhe të Kosovës (!!!)
Libri i z. Saad gjason shumë me librin e bugarit Nikolov, të gjithë antimasonëve si dhe të disa shkrimeve, në vitet e fundit të Kastriot Myftarajt.
Përshendetje vëlazërore nga Andi

----------


## Andi Ballshi

*Andi Ballshi per Darius-in (Lidhur me Vërejtjet/Udhëzimet, postuar më 07-02-2010, 21:14*

z. Darius, së pari kërkoj falje, që edhe një herë, përkundër udhëzimeve tuaja se

_kjo mënyrë:... nuk eshte normale te praktikohet.. ne forum._ 

Këtë nuk e bëjë nga kokëfotësia, të jeshë i bindur, por nga dëshira që të komunikoj me JU drejtpërdrejt.

Nuk di se cilit dhe perse iu pata përgjigjur, mu lidhur me temen: Masoneria, kështu:
Sa i perket Dariusit, dhe Harunit, sa me kujtohet ata, qe te dy janë me se shumti te cituar, por referncat, pajtohem mungojne, meqe ky fare punimi im nuk ka karakter shkencor e as polimizue... 

_Në përgjigjen: Përgjegje (e vonuar) për Humanist-in, postuar më 15-09-2009, 16:51_
Ndër të tjera kam shkruar: ..Materiali i postuar ësht përkthyer-përpunuar në vitete e 90-ta-2006. Në gjuhën shqip nuk kam pasur, ose fare pak, shkrime për masonët dhe masonerinë, (muratorët e lire) , andaj kam shfrytëzuar edhe nga interneti autorin turk me pseudonim: Harun Jahja (Yahya): Frankmasoneria globale; librin e autorit Nikola M. Nikolov: Komploti botëror, Tetovë, 2003, disa artikuj në gazeta dhe librin me titull: KOSNPIRACIONI DHE SHOQATAT SEKRETE, Mitrovicë, 2006, të autorit SAAD GASHI.
Në një postim, në internet, nën titullin: Çështë Masoneria,  kam shkruar se për këtë Organizatë janë dhënë dhe shkruar mendime ekstreme e kontradiktore, më shumë se për çdo çeshteje ideologjike, fetare e politike të tjera. Është thënë dhe shkruar se Ata, (Masonët  Muratorët e lirë), janë shkakëtar për çdo të mirë dhe për çdo të keqe që i ka ndodhur njerëzimit, që nga Adami e deri në ditet e sotme. 
Lidhur me pyetjen tuaj do të ndalem vetëm në librin e cekur të z. Saad, ku për anët negative të tyre, ndër të tjera thuhet:
Dikush mendon se (Masonët, A.B.) janë shoqatë gjentëllmene, bamirëse etj... (e Ata, pra A.B.) Masoneria i gjason një piromani, i cili e ndez zjarrin në katin e parë dhe pret që zjarri të përfshijë tërë ndërtesën, pastaj thrret zjarrëfiksit, ofron ndihmën duke lidhur gypin në rezevaurin e benzinit... fq.50 e të tjera e të tjera.

_Në përgjigjen për z. Darius-in, postuar më 16-09-2009, 12:53, kam theksuar:_

Po Darius, kjo qe thoni ju eshte e vertet. Nuk dua te zgjatemi. Ka kohe (ndoshta vite) qe ju kam percjell. Keni dhen ndihmese tejet te madhe lidhur me ekzistimin e Masonerise, fillet, simbolet, tani nuk jam ne gjendje t'i permend te gjitha, madje, madje edhe te falenderohem se me kane ndihmuar shume. Une kam hap edhe nje teme, me siguri e ke pare dhe aty mundohem te sjell shkrime-mendime te ndryshme liudhur me zanafillen e Masonerise, rolin e tyre ne te gjithah poret e jetes. (mendoj si ne lfte ashtu ne paqe) Mason, si e dini z. Darius kane qene fytyrat me te njohura te njerezimit, kjo edhe me ka shty qe te merrem me kete tem, edhe pse asperafersisht nuk eshte lemi e profesionet, apo profesioneve te mija). Besoj se pajtohesh me kete. Pra kjo teme, ashtu siq keni konstatuar, plotesisht me te drejt:
...nuk eshte hapur per te treguar se cfare jane masonet, cfare perfaqesojne dhe kush jane synimet e tyre... Kam nderin te te pershendes! Kam qen shume, tejet shume i interesuar te te njoh personalisht. Andi

z. Darius, mendimi juaj i përkufizuar në postimet e 07-02-2010, 21:14, se disa antare kane tendencen qe te shprehin me shume ate qe dine sesa te lexojne ate qe mbase nuk e dine... (Unë do të shtoja këtu vetëm duke ia futur kot  ab), është pikërisht ajo që më ka shty të merren me këtë temë që fare nuk i përket, as profesionit tim e as aftësive të mia dhe, në fillim ti viteve të 90-ta të përkthej nga gjuha serbokroate, disa libra, të cilët janë përmendur, dhe cituar në postimet e mia, jo vetëm te Forumi Shqiptar, pastja kam marrë nga interneti, shtypi etj, e gjithnjë duke u munduar të nxjerrë gjith ato mendime kundërthënëse, pa u munduar fare të nxjerrë ndonjë përfundim a përkufizim timin, por gjithnjë duke ua lënë lexuesve këtë mundësi.

Po, vërtet Dan Brown eshte shkrimtar jo studiues dhe historian. Dhe keqperdor faktet historike. Unë mendimet e Denit, shumë pak i citoj, vetëm kur përputhen ose kur janë të kundrta me autorët tjer që i kam pasur në disponim. (Si: Harun Jahja (Yahya): Frankmasoneria globale(Int.); Mihajlo Popovski: Bota e fshehtë masone (GP Bosheli Skopje 1993); Xhasper Ridli: Masonët (Muratorët e lirë), Beograd, 2003; Anri Tor-Nuges: Ideja masone, Beograd: EVRO, 2004; Iva Zhic: Sociologjia II; Dan Braun: Kodi Da Vinçi, Bota Shqiptare,Tiranë, 2004; Dan Braun: Engjëj dhe djaj, DUDAJ,Tiranë, 2000; Simon Cox: Sekretet e Kodit Da Vinçi dhe Sekretet e engjëj & djaj, Bota Shqiptare,Tiranë, 2005;Jose Antonio Ullate Fabo: Kundër Kodit të Da Vinçit, Dituria, Tiranë, 2005; Nikola M. Nikolov, Komploti Botëror, Tetovë, 2003; Emil Çiç (Int.); Dr. Sever Havali: Premtimi i vërtetë Premtimet e rrejshme, Shkup, 2004, si dhe shkrime të tjera nga Interneti etj.
 Sa i përket Nikolovit, po ashtu si dhe Popovski, pra që të dy bullgarë, nëse i krahasojmë me autorët që unë i kam në posedim-shqyrtim, shihet se janë tejet ekstremist dhe, sipas mendimit tim, u vie era pansllavizëm-ortodoksizëm.
Për Jordan Maxwell si dhe Alex Christopher, nuk mund të them asnj fjalë. Për Jim Marrs-in, krejt pak.
As që më ka shkuar mendja që të sjelli fare ndonjë risi. Qëllimi im, duke parë se në gjuhën shqipe nuk kishte gati, gati asgjë për masonët dhe masonerinë, dhe që intelektuali shqiptar, dinte fare pak ose aspak për masonerinë dhe rolin e saj në të gjitha poret e jetës-njerëzimit, që në fillim, ka qenë, vetëm, ti përkthej dhe botoj. Më kanë lënë përdhtypje sidomos Portokollet  Precesverbalet, që qa shumë është përfolur, dhe as sot, me sa di unë, nuk është vërtetuar se prodhim i kujt janë, të vetë masonëve  Çifutëve, apo të kundërshtarëve të tyre. Jam tejet i interesuar të marri mendimin tuaj, si njohës i mirë i kësaj teme, sa mund të dij unë, nuk keni shkruar fare për Portokolet, që për disa janë vetëm falsifikime e për disa shumë të vërteta, kurse vjetërsia e tyre  medohet të jetë përafërsisht rreht 300 vjet dhe identiteti i përpiluesit dhe i redaktorit gjithnjë është ruajtur në fshehtësi të rrebtë.  
Nuk mund të pajtohem me idenë tënde se Sa me shume informacion te buroje, aq me i turbullt mund te behet ai nese nuk di ta pertypesh ne menyre te drejte. Unë mendoj e kundërta. Tash nuk po më kujtohet se cili filozof e tha: Nuk duhet te heqim dore prej temave qe kane shkruar te tjeret...

Mund edhe të mos i kam lexuar të gjitha postimet-materialet tuaja lidhur me këtë temë, andaj edhe kërkoj falje, por fjalitë  idetë e shprehura më poshtë si: _Ku qendron e reja tashme? Qe ka nje perpjekje per nje rend global? Mund te te paraqes te pakten 3 video ku Reagan, Bush dhe Clinton flasin hapur per New Word Order. Qe ka nje konspiraci globale per te nenshtruar njerezimin? Kur nuk ke qene i nenshtruar qe ne lashtesi? Qe nje grusht familjesh zoterojne 80 % te pasurise ne planet? Apo per 14 presidentet amerikane deri me sote qe kane qene masone? Apo per 13 masonet nga 55 pjestaret qe firmosen deklaraten e pavaresise se SHBA ne 1776? Keto jane fakte qe dihen, ndofta jo nga te gjithe por lehtesisht te pervetesueshme si informacion dhe nuk ndryshojne asgje....:_
Më duket sikur nuk janë të ATIJ Dariusi që njoh unë.
Është e vërtetë se Mund te shkruhen me mijera faqe per masonerine (asgje e re nga ato qe jane shkruar me pare

Sa për FUND, po shtoj një pjesë (Përfundimin e materialit të postuar në Forumin Shqiptar, para 2-3 ditësh, që është dashur të postohet por gabimisht ka mbetur pa u postuar. Ndresa nje pjese e madhe, nuk di perse me eshte hequr - mbyllur!!!)

*PËRFUNDIM*

_Ishin Mason - Masonët historikë e parahistorikë-legjendarë_

Nga shkrimet në shqyrtim del se gati që të gjitha figurat, njerëzit më të shquar të njerëzimit, në të gjitha kohërat dhe nga të gjitha kombet e racat ishin masonë.... 
Ata ishin të pranishëm në të gjitha poret e jetës dhe ndikimi i tyrë në shoqëri është tejet i madh
Sipas shumicës së autorëve, në Lëvizjen masonerike kanë qenë të përfshirë, edhe sot janë, fytyrat më të shquara, duke filluar nga suverenë shtetarë, mbretër e princër, madje dhe mbretëresha, ushtarakë të lartë si gjeneralë e mareshalë, oficerë të lartë e të ulët, politikanë, njerëz në pozita të larta në qeveri dhe administratë të shumicës së shteteve, madje, shkohet aq larg sa që thuhet se asnjë ministër i asnjë shteti, nuk mund të qëndroi nëse nuk është anëtar i ndonjë lozhe masone!!!
Sipas masonëve edhe Adami ishte mason, edhe Nou ishte mason (muratorinë, dhe mjeshrinë ia besoi të birit, Shemit), edhe pse arkën e ndërtoi nga druri e jo nga guri, Abrahami ishte mason. Mason ishte Salomoni, për të cilin flitete më së shumti lidhur me ndërtimin e Tempullit të shenjtë, në tokën  premtuar, ashtu si dhe i ati Davidi. Mason ishte edhe Krishti, i cili zbuloi fshehtësinë e ringjalljes së njeriut, dhe mu për këtë edhe u kryqëzua! 
Mason ishin edhe Shën Albani e Shën Augusti. Masonë ishin: mbreti kinez, Fo Hi, Aleksandri i Maqedonisë, themeluesi i Romës  Romuli, mbreti anglez Riçardi zemër Luani Mbreti Eduard, Henri I, Henri VII... Mbretëresha Elizabetë I nuk i donte masonët, meqë si femër nuk mund të bëhej anëtare e tyre, por, Xhemsi I, Çarlsi I, Çarlsi II dhe Viljami III ishin masonë Eduard VII, i cili ishte Mjeshtër i Madh, por edhe anëtarët e tjerë të familjes mbretërore vazhduan lidhjet me masonët. Mbreti Viktor Emanuel III, (si dhe gjyshi i tij), mbreti i Suedisë Gustavi, Petri i Madh etj. Ishin masonë.
14 kryetarët e SHBA, duke filluar nga Xhorxh Uashingtoni, që të dy Roseveltat, Gerald Ford, Harry Truman, Regani e deri te Bushi i vjetër dhe Bushi i ri e Klintoni, ishin masonë... Edhe Vinston Çerçil, Zhak Miterani, Silvio Berlsconi, Menahem Begini, Henry Kisinxher, Gjilasi, Mosha Pijade, Koça Popoviq ishin masonë. Edhe Mehmet Ali Pasha edhe Qemal Mustafa, i njohur si Kemal Ataturku ishin masonë. 
Nga disa shkrime thuhet se masonë ishin edhe Hitleri, Lenini, e Stalini, (diku tjetër thuhet se, nga diktatorët ndërkombëtar, vetëm Stalini dhe Hitleri, nuk ishte mason), Fidel Kastro,Tito, Enver Hoxha, Pol Poti, Sadam Hyseni etj. Ishin masonë. Figurat më të shquara, të të gjitha lëmive, si dhe numri më i madh i shkencëtarëve dhe filozofëve, si Pitagora, (që kishte shpallur veten, gjysmë njeri, gjymë perëndi!), Platoni, Ciceroni, Niche, Shopenhauer, Da Vinçi, Isak Njuton, Teslla, Darvini, Garibaldi, Marksi, Engelsi, Forojdi, Zhan Poll Sartër Zbuluesi i penicilinës, Aleksandër Flemingu, ishin masonë. Anëtarë të masonerisë franceze (Muratorëve të lirë), që nga ekzistimi i saj, ishin njerëzit më të shquar, jo vetëm enciklopedistët, Monteskjë, Volteri, (për Volterit, diku thuhet se nuk ishte mason), të cilët konsiderohen baballarë shpirtëror të Revolucionit Francez, por edhe të gjithë udhëheqësit e Revolucionit: Mirabi, Dantoni, Mara, Robespieri... të gjithë iluministët, thuhet, ishin masonë. Masonë ishin edhe filozofët e shkrimtarë, si: Franklini, Miraba, Lafajeti, Luj Blana, Renani, Litrea, Pol Bera, Helveciu, Didëro, Viktor Hygoi, Mezmeri, dhe shumë të tjerë.... Shumë ministra dhe sekretar shtetëror, si në kohën e mbretërisë ashtu edhe të Republikës së parë, të dytë, të tretë, të katërt, madje edhe të fundit ishin masonë Nga oborri mbretëror i Bonaparatëve, gati që të gjithë meshkujt kanë qenë në pozita udhëheqëse të masonerisë katër (4) vëllezërit e Napoleonit ishin masonë... Masonë ishin edhe Guiseppe Mazzini, Gëte, Balzaku, Kërlezha, Pushkini, Remboa, Bodleri, Oskar Vajld... 
Si përfundim: (Sipas promasonerisë, por edhe antimasonerisë) masonë ishin: profetë, papë, rabinë, filozofë, shkencëtarë, piktorë, shkrimtarë, poetë, romasierë, dramaturgë, profesorë universitetesh, fizikantë, gjeografë, matematicientë, publicistë, mjekë, pedagogë, gjykatës, zejtarë, farmerë, industrialistë e tregtarë të mëdhenj e të vegjël, etj. Do të ishte tepër, tepër e mërzitshme të jipej lista me të gjithë emrat e masonëve historikë, në gjithë rruzullin tokësor, vetëm nga fillimi i sh.18 e deri më sot, thuhet në një shkrim në internet. 

_VËREJTJE: Nga përpiluesi - përkthyesi Andi Ballshi_

Në këtë punim, vetëm shkurtimisht e sipërfaqësisht, nga një matreial mjaftë voluminoz, lidhur me histotirikun e Masonerisë, është marrë diç nga zanafilla, organizimi në lozha dhe ritualet e tyre. Shumë gjëra të diskutueshme as që janë prekur, siç është qëllimi dhe synimi i tyre që janë shumë të kundërta, për të dhën një pasqyrim dhe një konkludim më të plotë, gjë që edhe nuk ka qenë qëllimi ynë. 
Do ta përfundonim me një konstatim të Emil Çiqit, që u përmend më lart: Nëse supozojmë se ekzistojnë qëllime të tjera nga këto që paraqitëm, ndërsa refuzojmë ato që zyrtarisht janë paraqitur (vetëzhvillimi etj) si tepër banale, (sidomos në raste kur kemi të bëjmë me politikanë dhe njerëz me pozita të larta) si dhe njohuritë e vërteta okuliste, dhe marrim parasyshë regjistrin vërtet të pabesueshëm të njerëzve që kanë qenë masonë, marr guximin të përfundoj se, përveç asaj që tani më kemi thënë, (ezoterija + rrethi i elitës të shoqërisë) mund të themi, ka të bëjë edhe me  povver clubin anëtarët e të cilit ndihmohen reciprokisht për të zënë pozita, përhapjen e kapitalizmit liberal etj. Këtë përfundim nuk do ta zgjëroja për të ndërtuar një teori paranoike konspirative me planet e tyre për të sunduar me botën. Historia ka treguar se në shumë raste vëllezëria masone, shumëherë janë gjetur në anë të kundërta... Duke u bazuar në literaturën e shqyrtuar dhe të dhënat në disponim, si dhe të këtij  punimi të shkurtër, përfundimi mund të jetë mjaft i luhatshëm, megjithatë, unë personalisht pak besoj se të gjithë ata njerëz rastësisht kanë qenë masonë, përfundon Emil Çiq. 

*KREJT NË FUND*

Mund të them se unë, në këtë punim, nuk kam paraqitur asgjë prej gjëje timen, asnjë mendim, asnjë ide, por të tëra ose janë përkthyer nga autorët e përmendur, nga një literaturë mjaftë e bollshme ose janë marrë drejtpërdrejt nga interneti, në mes viteve 1996-20006. 
Është, e qartë se në vitet e fundit, duke iu falëndëruar një vërshimi të shumë librave dhe tekstestev, për masonët kemi informata të bollshme. Mund të jetë e vërtetë ajo që thuhet, se në 50 vitet e fundit, është shkruar më shum se gati për pesë (5) shekuj që nga ekzistimi i tyre, por, mjerisht, më duhet edhe një herë ta përsërisë, në gjuhën shqipe ka fare pak shkrime të kësaj natyre

----------


## martini1984

> *Andi Ballshi per Darius-in (Lidhur me Vërejtjet/Udhëzimet, postuar më 07-02-2010, 21:14*
> 
> z. Darius, së pari kërkoj falje, që edhe një herë, përkundër udhëzimeve tuaja se
> 
> _kjo mënyrë:”... nuk eshte normale te praktikohet.. ne forum._ 
> 
> Këtë nuk e bëjë nga kokëfotësia, të jeshë i bindur, por nga dëshira që të komunikoj me JU drejtpërdrejt.
> 
> Nuk di se cilit dhe perse iu pata përgjigjur, mu lidhur me temen: Masoneria, kështu:
> ...


Si ballkanas qe je,ke fakte nga Ballkani dhe me i zgjuar si Dariusi ti nuk je.
Illuminati doku
Masoneria doku
Google doku
Ty te jap medaljen e forumit.

----------


## Darius

Andi ti perseri spo do te kuptosh dhe ne kete pike nuk di cfare te them me shume. Ti vazhdon e shkruan qe materiale te tilla ne shqip nuk ka ne nje kohe kur ta kam thene disa here qe ke nje teme ekzistuese ne forum per kete pune dhe e mbushur me dhjetra faqe informacion. E mbaj mend pergjigjen tende ku ke permendur edhe antarin harun dhe meqe ra fjala (pasi nuk doja te replikoja per kete gje me pare) haruni ska te beje fare me shkrime te kesaj natyre. As qe ka qene ndonjehere pervec disa replikave ne nje tjeter teme qe ska lidhje me masonerine. Tjeter fakt ky qe me provon ate qe ti as qe je munduar te lexosh se cfare permban forumi. E kuptoj deshiren e mire qe ke per te informuar por temat nuk hapen sipas qejfit dhe as nuk permbytet forumi me to gjithandej. Ne pergjigjen time te cituar prej teje, u mundova te isha sa me korrekt dhe i miresjelle per te respektuar punen qe ke bere. Por do te lutesha per here te fundit, temat qe hapen ne forum kane nje qellim dhe pasqyrojne fakte, ide, mendime, fenomene te caktuara per te cilat mund te diskutojme e informohemi. Ky qellim humbet nese sejcili ben sipas qejfit dhe shkruan ku e kur ti teket. Kjo nuk mund te lejohet. Nese ka nje teme ekzistuese ne forum, ska vend per nje te dyte. Kjo sjell anarki dhe eshte nje praktike pune qe ne e luftojme nese duam te kemi nje forum te organizuar e te lexueshem.

----------

